# Ferrari-Colonago Bicycle Launch Party "Una Esperienza Italiana Sept 28



## s4dustin (Sep 15, 2008)

Guys, I am helping to organize a Ferrari-Colonago Bicycle Launch. At the event, we will have the very rare Ferrari Colonago Bicycles on display. These bicycles are very rare, as only 99 were made of each model. The CF7 and CF5 both new for 2009 and the F60 a very limited Colnago for Ferrari Edition bicycle it was made to celebrate the 60th Ferrari Anniversary. I will also have the 2009 Colnago line up. If you wish to test ride these bikes, you will have to email me your contact info as I will have to reserve your spot. You will also have to bring your helmet, shoes, clothes etc.

Marriott Hotel in Marina Del Rey on Sunday the 28th of September. The rides will be in the morning and we will then have them on dispaly from 4pm-8pm, after 8pm, the party moves to GLOW, the Club inside the Mariott.



After 8:00pm the event moves into GLOW – the super cool Club inside the Marriott….

From Colnago: Alex & Diego Colnago will be attending.

Campagnolo will also be there.

If you wish to attend or to just come and party, shoot me an email. We will have reserved/secure parking for all the Fcars.

You can email me at
[email protected]


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

There is but one certain thing I know. I am not cool enough for any of that stuff. 

Flippin' awesome!

JSR


----------

